# 22hz fun



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

*Bass heads come in*

Post your favorite bass songs.

Skrillex+Boys Noize doesn't disappoint when it comes to drums. 

Check out this song:
Dogblood - 4MIND

One of the few songs I know that hits 22-25hzzzzzzzz. My visors and eyeballs shake a bit.


Look at those ~20hz plucks shown in red blocks in the spectrogram. 

It gave the esotar a good workout...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mj59673ecfsisa3/ESOTAR-20HZ-WORKOUT.MOV?dl=0

^^temp box =/

Bonus: Maxo Kream - She Live

30hz fluttersss in the drum kit.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Bass heads come in*



tonynca said:


> Post your favorite bass songs.
> 
> Skrillex+Boys Noize doesn't disappoint when it comes to drums.
> 
> ...


Last 30 seconds of Tech nines "T9X"










Also check out Spotify and its bass boosted playlists. lots of good stuff there.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Bass heads come in*



Jscoyne2 said:


> Last 30 seconds of Tech nines "T9X"
> 
> 
> Also check out Spotify and its bass boosted playlists. lots of good stuff there.


LOL ****. Definitely could be sub killers for people pushing it in IB setups.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Bass heads come in*



tonynca said:


> LOL ****. Definitely could be sub killers for people pushing it in IB setups.


Mine are ib. They murder that ****. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Re: Bass heads come in*



tonynca said:


> One of the few songs I know that hits 22-25hzzzzzzzz. My visors and eyeballs shake a bit.


Holy shiite! My car peaks at 22-23 hz.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Re: Bass heads come in*



tonynca said:


> Post your favorite bass songs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anywhere near that low, but "P!nk - Slut Like You" has a section starting at 2:23 that almost made me wreck. It's got that eyeball rattling effect.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Bass heads come in*

https://open.spotify.com/user/1298355726/playlist/23DkX2D0YPMP0A0lyDZijy?si=-rsb7G5TRtWb1VYqbjIViw

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

